# Motorhome Surgery - Extra Storage



## Hezbez

There is lots of hammering and banging coming from our garage in the back garden at the moment.....

......Hubby has decided we need extra storage space, so he's making his own 'Beeny' style box.

I do have (some) faith in his abilities, but I'd still rather not be around when he gets the scapel out and cuts into Betsy's tummy :? :lol: 
Think I'll go shopping for the day when he gets to that bit and I'll just arrive home in time to see the finished product!

Fingers crossed.....


----------



## Bagshanty

I've heard that beeney boxes fill up with water from splashing through puddles - certainly the box I fitted under the rear of of our Talisman used to - I had to drill large drain holes


----------



## xgx

Had a Beenybox (the genuine article) on the previous van (Bessie E425) always bone dry inside !!


----------



## Rio

*motorhome extra storage*

We also had the genuine beeny box fitted recently to our rapido,
excellent job and bone dry ,
i did consider diy i am fairly brave , but there is more to it than just a box when you see the finished article, 
good luck though it would be good to see some pictures, 
there are some spaces that wouldnt take a beeny box so im not ruling out some fixed skirt lockers ,
so any ideas would be of interest, rio


----------



## Hezbez

I've asked hubby to take some photos as the job progresses.
Will post in due course.


----------



## Hezbez

Well, the hammering and banging has now ceased, so it looks like 'Operation Extra Storage' is almost complete.

Hubby has taken some photos along the way which I will post on here over the next few days. (Please let me know if I'm boring you and I will stop).


----------



## Hezbez

More pictures...


----------



## Hezbez

Next stage was to form the actual drawer...


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thats the easy bit.  

i want to see you cutting into mh skirt :lol: 

All looks fine so far.

I do not understand why Lady p packs so much when we go away.

Dave p


----------



## Hezbez

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Thats the easy bit.
> i want to see you cutting into mh skirt :lol:
> 
> Dave p


Patience, dearest Dave, all will be revealed in due course :lol:


----------



## b16duv

Hezbez said:


> DTPCHEMICALS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the easy bit.
> i want to see you cutting into mh skirt :lol:
> 
> Dave p
> 
> 
> 
> Patience, dearest Dave, all will be revealed in due course :lol:
Click to expand...

Are you going to do the naked bike ride then Hez?

David :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

b16duv said:


> Are you going to do the naked bike ride then Hez?
> David :lol: :lol:


Ohhh, you're right on form today D! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hezbez

Forming drawer ends...


----------



## Hezbez

Next stage...


----------



## Hezbez

Now for the scarey bit!


----------



## Hezbez

Drawer front and locks...


----------



## Hezbez

All done...


----------



## b16duv

Very impressive Morag!

Does Andrew know you're posting pictures of your drawers and their contents on the internet? :twisted: 

David


----------



## clianthus

Hi Hezbez

That looks a fantastic job, your other half looks very Andy, I'd hang on to him if I was you :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigfrank3

The job looks fantastic, I wish I had your confidence and skill Frank :buzzsaw:


----------



## Hezbez

Conclusion

This was an enjoyable project, slightly nerve racking at bits. Must have measured the side skirt about six times before cutting.

The drawer and drawer hangers were formed from 2mm thick aluminium. A 2m x 1m sheet, sourced from a local supplier, cost £30.

The drawer runners are fully extendable and detachable with a payload of 50kg. Sourced online from Pro-Mount, cost £18 plus VAT.

Locks are keyed alike and came from CAK, cost £23.

Cutting of the skirt on the motorhome was done with a jigsaw and a very fine metal cutting blade. Edges filed and sanded to remove saw marks. Prior to cutting I used masking tape to mark out line and also used additional masking tape to prevent the soleplate of the jigsaw from scratching the finish on the skirt.

When the job was completed the bare aluminium finish was very bright and shiny, so I applied aluminium primer and coated the box out in matt black. This blends in with the underside of the motorhome much better.

For ground clearance, the underside of the drawer is still a good 40mm higher than the underside of the fresh water tank and exhaust.

Total material costs around £85 including paint, rivets, sealant etc.

Labour – about 15 hours (I didn’t want to rush it!).

Would I do it again? – Sure, I’m already looking at the space on the other side 8) 

Thanks for your interest.
Andy


----------



## DiscoDave

FANTASTIC!!! Can't say any more than that, other than that i'm very impressed!


----------



## VEEBUG74

really nice job that


----------



## erneboy

What an impressive job Hezbez. Is metal working your business? It certainly looks like it, Alan.


----------



## Hezbez

erneboy said:


> What an impressive job Hezbez. Is metal working your business? It certainly looks like it, Alan.


Hubby is a carpenter, but very adaptable!


----------



## chrisdougie

*Extra Storeage*

Hi Andy & Morag

Well done what a fantastic job very professional

Christine & Dougie


----------

